# Mercado de San Juan de Dios fire



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

Very sad, but, unfortunately, not uncommon. We always stay at Hotel Fenix when in Guadalajara, and the short walk to this market is always on the agenda. Like probably every other market in country, the shared wiring, open flames, unattended candles, etc, invite such catastrophes. Modernization of the facility, including strict fire codes, would likely force a great many of the vendors to leave, so…there might not be an easy solution. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

Can anyone tell me if the market, San Juan de Dios, in Guadalajara centro, is back to a normal operation, post fire?


----------

